# Need info on leaky gas



## jayy (Sep 12, 2012)

1. How do you know you have leaky gas?2. If I have leaky gas how come I can't smell it .


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

2. When exposed to a consistent odor over time the nose goes numb to it.


----------



## jayy (Sep 12, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> 2. When exposed to a consistent odor over time the nose goes numb to it.


I haven't been diagnosed with IBS or leaky gas and never smelled any odors , but I do feel like I pass gas with out knowing. I advised my Dr a gastrointestinal Dr she said its in my head but she never ran any testes . What kind of Dr would you recommend to see . I feel like I'm going crazy


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Verify with a close friend. Ask them..."do I smell like ######?". That should clear any confusion.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not all farts smell. You could pass gas that doesn't smell.However, if day in and day out people are confronting you about an odor you cannot smell, that is a good indication you may have an odor proble.


----------



## jayy (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

"leaky gas" is a term that was invented by people on this forum to try an explain various symptoms. Usually: something like passing malodorous flatus without feeling anything, but I have seen several different "definitions".The term is not medically recognized, you will not find it in any papers or textbooks. Perhaps the closest thing might be gas incontinence. Unless there is no flatus, and it is incomplete evacuation that is causing the rectal odour.


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

ileo said:


> "leaky gas" is a term that was invented by people on this forum to try an explain various symptoms. Usually: something like passing malodorous flatus without feeling anything, but I have seen several different "definitions".The term is not medically recognized, you will not find it in any papers or textbooks. Perhaps the closest thing might be *gas incontinence. *Unless there is no flatus, and it is incomplete evacuation that is causing the rectal odour.


Which 99% of GI and Proctologists think its in our minds.


----------

